# Jacobsen Sno-Burst snow blower



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

While at my uncle's house for Christmas, he gave me an owners manual and parts list for a Jacobsen Sno-Burst snow blower, product 51610 serial number 1601 and up. He told me that the snow blower is at my other uncles house waiting for me to pick it up and work on it. I will probably fix it up and either sell it next year or give it to my brother. If I get some time I will post some scans of the manual. If there is anyone that has used one of these before, can you tell me exactly what the burst knob does? I'm guessing that it is some kind of governor adjustment that goes into a higher speed if you're blowing some heavy snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like one of the single stage jakes, shouldn't be too hard to fix


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

My Dad had one when we were kids, my brother and I used to go around clearing some neighbor's driveways, it was a bear to start even for my Dad at the time. The engine eventually seized up a several years.

Anyway, the burst knob is just as you guessed it stepped up the RPM, not exactly sure how just knew as kids it sounded pretty cool when engaged and it threw the snow further - _from like 3ft to a whopping 4ft _


----------



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

fronos4 said:


> My Dad had one when we were kids, my brother and I used to go around clearing some neighbor's driveways, it was a bear to start even for my Dad at the time. The engine eventually seized up a several years.
> 
> Anyway, the burst knob is just as you guessed it stepped up the RPM, not exactly sure how just knew as kids it sounded pretty cool when engaged and it threw the snow further - _from like 3ft to a whopping 4ft _


Being hard to start is probably why my uncle doesn't want it. He's kind of mechanically challenged. I hope it's an easy turnaround. If not maybe good for parts on flea bay.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

To fix the hard start I would replace the points/ condenser and rebuild the carb.


----------



## BRPguy2016 (Sep 28, 2016)

LawnBoy2ndToNone said:


> If I get some time I will post some scans of the manual


Do you have those scans? I just picked one up couple days ago. :bowing:


----------

